# [Logs]Consumo excesivo de espacio en disco(Open)

## Eleazar Anzola

Hola a to2,

Desde hace unas semanas he estado haciendo limpieza en el HD, pero repentinamente despues de haber liberado 20GB en disco estos desaparecen por arte de magia   :Shocked:  . El culpable /var/log le he echo un calculo en kde a cada directorio en el sistema y al ver el /var/log  :Shocked:  opssss asombro 63GB consumidos en logs ja ja ja reviso archivo y carpeta uno por uno y todos tienen menos de 10MB c/u si acaso unos 6 directorios y 15 archivos.

La sorpresa es que cuando hago el calculo a /var/log dice tiene 63GB, borro todo el contenido y voila 63GB más de espacio en disco ¿? ¿que sucedio y quien se los consumio? ni idea. Ya me ha sucedido en 3 maquinas y por eso pregunto ¿Alguien sabe que sucede alli?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Lo único que se me ocurre es que hayas interpretado mal el tamaño de los archivos, sin ánimo de ofender.  :Very Happy: 

Instala sys-apps/logrotate. La aplicación por si sola se encarga de gzipear cada cierto tiempo los archivos de bitácora, y como son texto plano, la relación de compresión es muy buena.

Si es por vaciar un archivo de bitácora cualquiera (para no tener que borrarlo), por ejemplo /var/log/messages, basta con hacer:

```
> /var/log/messages
```

Salud!

----------

## Coghan

También puedes reducir el espacio de los logs de portage, pocas veces nos detenemos a limpiarlos y estos se acumulan desde los inicios del universo en /var/log/portage.

Puede dejar en tu make.conf la variable PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM sin la opción "syslog" y dejar solamente "save", de esta manera podrás revisarlos y limpiarlos fácilmente con elogv tras cada instalación/actualización.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Lo único que se me ocurre es que hayas interpretado mal el tamaño de los archivos, sin ánimo de ofender.  

  No lo creo, vi varias veces el tamaño y demás esta decir que estaba al 100% el disco duro, por lo que me vi obligado a eliminar archivos y paquetes para liberar los 20GB.

Al parecer quedo algo de basura en los log que se incrementan a cada momento. quizas es un bug y no lo han detectado aun porque no lo he visto publicado. Solo se que esta en eso desde hace unas semanas atras quizas 2 ó 3,  no se si es el portage al emerger que copia los temporales al log y no se han percatado del error.

Ya hace un par de meses limpie los HD y quedaban algo más de 70GB en cada maquina y de pronto empezaron a llenarse sin motivo alguna. Pense que eran mis hijas copiando música ó videos, pero ahora se con certeza que no mentian al negarse, además vi el tamaño de home y no pasaba de 450MB, algo poco para el uso que le dan a las maquina.

No estaria demás si alguien más comprobara el tamaño de su directorio /var/log y diga que resultados tiene.

----------

## chaim

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No estaria demás si alguien más comprobara el tamaño de su directorio /var/log y diga que resultados tiene.

 

```
du -h /var/log

61M   /var/log
```

----------

## Coghan

El tamaño de mi /var/log personal nunca ha superado los 300MB aunque depende mucho de como sea tu sistema.

Este documento siempre me ha ayudado de base para configurar mi syslog-ng

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/security/security-handbook.xml?part=1&chap=3

Aunque si usas la versión 3.0 en adelante la configuración cambia un poco, pero nada que no se resuelva con los mensajes en consola, el syslog.conf base del paquete y la documentación de la web oficial.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

La pc desde donde escribo:

```
# du -sh /var/log/

14M   /var/log/
```

Un servidor casero:

```
~ # du -sh /var/log/

230M   /var/log/

```

Otra pc doméstica:

```
~ # du -sh /var/log/

4.0M   /var/log/
```

Todas usan logrotate.

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

El primer paso que deberías dar es localizar el archivo o archivos concreto(s) que están ocupando la mayor parte del espacio. Tras eso, hay que identificar qué programa o demonio está realizando un volcado tan masivo de datos en tus logs.

Tras haber identificado al causante será hora de empezar a preguntarse el por qué y de buscar la solución.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

He revisado los logs enlas maquinas de mi oficina y el culpable es portage y lo podemos ver en 2 maquinas

```
admin____________ 

sudo du -sh /var/log/*

4,0K    /var/log/apache2                         

160K    /var/log/ConsoleKit                      

1,7M    /var/log/cups

24K     /var/log/dmesg

4,0K    /var/log/emerge-fetch.log

7,3M    /var/log/emerge.log

12K     /var/log/faillog

44K     /var/log/gdm

516K    /var/log/genkernel.log

904K    /var/log/kdm.log

36K     /var/log/lastlog

26M     /var/log/messages

4,0K    /var/log/mysql

4,0K    /var/log/news

4,0K    /var/log/pm-powersave.log

***************

12,7G    /var/log/portage

***************

0       /var/log/prelink.log

448K    /var/log/samba

4,0K    /var/log/sandbox

3,8M    /var/log/slim.log

28K     /var/log/wtmp

4,0K    /var/log/xdm.log

40K     /var/log/Xorg.0.log

44K     /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old

4,0K    /var/log/Xorg.1.log

40K     /var/log/Xorg.1.log.old

Server_______________

sudo du -sh /var/log/*                                     

320K    /var/log/apache2                                                       

68K     /var/log/auth.log                                                      

2,8M    /var/log/clamav                                                        

8,0K    /var/log/ConsoleKit                                                    

2,0M    /var/log/cron.log                                                      

3,1M    /var/log/cups                                                          

656K    /var/log/daemon.log                                                    

8,0K    /var/log/dansguardian                                                  

18M     /var/log/debug                                                         

28K     /var/log/dmesg                                                         

24K     /var/log/emerge-fetch.log                                              

4,2M    /var/log/emerge.log                                                    

24K     /var/log/faillog                                                       

64K     /var/log/freshclam.log                                                 

4,0K    /var/log/g-cpan                                                        

508K    /var/log/genkernel.log

2,9M    /var/log/http-replicator.log

748K    /var/log/kern.log

292K    /var/log/lastlog

20K     /var/log/mail.err

368K    /var/log/mail.info

388K    /var/log/mail.log

92M     /var/log/messages

4,0K    /var/log/messages.offset

72K     /var/log/mgetty

312K    /var/log/mysql

4,0K    /var/log/news

***************

21,3G    /var/log/portage

***************

0       /var/log/prelink.log

24K     /var/log/privoxy

72K     /var/log/rsync.log

1,8M    /var/log/samba

24K     /var/log/sandbox

140K    /var/log/squid

18M     /var/log/syslog

5,5M    /var/log/tor

4,0K    /var/log/user.log

32K     /var/log/webmin

296M    /var/log/wtmp

```

Es muy extraño, pareciera estar copiando los temporales en el log tambien, me inclino por esa teoria ya que los temporales varian en uno ó dos gigas de diferencia por encima del log. Quizas un inode apuntando donde no debe ó un enlace ó pipe llenando el archivo de basura.

----------

## pcmaster

En mi caso:

```

# du -h /var/log

20K   /var/log/gdm

2,4M   /var/log/cups

0   /var/log/news

28K   /var/log/pwdfail

28K   /var/log/crond

133K   /var/log/sandbox

4,0K   /var/log/ConsoleKit

8,0K   /var/log/clamav

464K   /var/log/kernel

452K   /var/log/everything

28K   /var/log/telnet

28K   /var/log/critical

513K   /var/log/portage/elog

513K   /var/log/portage

263M   /var/log

```

haciendo un ls del directorio /var/log, veo que /var/log/slim.log está consumiendo él solito 244 MB. Teniendo en cuenta que /usr/bin/slim tiene fecha del 30 de agosto, significa que ha llenado esos 244MB en mes y medio.   :Shocked: 

---Edito---

Mirando un poco el contenido de dicho archivo, me he dado cuenta que contiene TODO lo que, cuando iniciaba con login de texto en la consola 1 e iniciaba las X con la orden startx, aparecía por dicha consola.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Hola, pues yo uso metalog el cual cumple muy bien con su función, además me gusta como clasifica los logs (además es muy personalizable) y también los administra sin instalar nada más. Lo recomiendo.

En mi caso y usando la configuración predeterminada de metalog:

```
# du -h /var/log

12K     /var/log/sandbox

0       /var/log/news

256K    /var/log/portage/elog

256K    /var/log/portage

184K    /var/log/everything

272K    /var/log/kernel

52K     /var/log/crond

32K     /var/log/pwdfail

92K     /var/log/telnet

32K     /var/log/critical

12K     /var/log/mail

796K    /var/log/cups

0       /var/log/samba

704K    /var/log/wicd

16K     /var/log/mysql

1.9M    /var/log/lighttpd

1.7M    /var/log/mpd

8.0K    /var/log/sshd

4.0K    /var/log/ConsoleKit

18M     /var/log

```

----------

## pcmaster

Yo también uso metalog, y ya ves lo que sale :O

----------

## Txema

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> He revisado los logs enlas maquinas de mi oficina y el culpable es portage y lo podemos ver en 2 maquinas

 

¿Y porqué no afinas más, a ver si hay algún archivo en concreto o son todos? porque portage, como tal, no es más que un directorio  :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *Txema wrote:*   

>  *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   He revisado los logs enlas maquinas de mi oficina y el culpable es portage y lo podemos ver en 2 maquinas 
> 
> ¿Y porqué no afinas más, a ver si hay algún archivo en concreto o son todos? porque portage, como tal, no es más que un directorio 
> 
> Saludos.

 

No es /usr/portage es el archivo de texto log en /var/log/portage que va creciendo cada vez que se actualiza el sistema ó se hace un emerge, es como si toda la salida de consola se direccionara hacia ese archivo.

----------

## gringo

como tienes configurado elog en el make.conf ?

saluetes

----------

## Txema

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

>  *Txema wrote:*    *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   He revisado los logs enlas maquinas de mi oficina y el culpable es portage y lo podemos ver en 2 maquinas 
> 
> ¿Y porqué no afinas más, a ver si hay algún archivo en concreto o son todos? porque portage, como tal, no es más que un directorio 
> 
> Saludos. 
> ...

 

Y yo te repito que no existe el archivo /var/log/portage, es un directorio:

```
ll /var/log/portage

total 48K

drwxrws--- 2 portage portage 48K oct 20 21:13 elog
```

----------

